# ipad air 18 mois est devenu fou et incontrolable



## marie56250 (25 Septembre 2015)

bonjour, je viens de découvrir ce forum, j' ai un ipad air
	
 depuis noël 2013. des le début, j'ai eu des petits soucis de fermetures de pages internet mais de façon très aléatoires. je l'ai emmené chez mon revendeur qui n'a rien détecté effectivement aucune fermeture de page intempestive ce jour là !!!
cela a continué
	
 mais assez rarement, deux ou trois fois tous les trimestres à peu près.
en aout, d'un seul coup, toutes les applications se sont ouvertes, fermées, il s'est mis à écrire tout seul, bref incontrôlable.   je l'ai éteint, rallumé plusieurs fois. le problème s'est arrêté. 
Allant à Paris le mois suivant, je vais à l apple
	
 store de Bastille pour soumettre le problème. il regarde, l'écran n'a rien et bien sur il fonctionnait normalement. ll suggère peut être un problème avec une application. Il remet mon ipad à neuf et me le rend.
il refonctionne à nouveau 3 semaines et la semaine dernière bugge définitivement,  comme si un fantôme tapait sur les touches.
je le dépose chez le revendeur ( celui qui fabrique du pain) qui me dit que la garantie commerciale est terminée.
je lui rétorque que je ne souhaite pas sa garantie commerciale mais que je lui demande, comme l’avait conseillé  apple
	
 de mettre en place la garantie de conformité. personne ne connait cette garantie, ni le gars du sav ni son responsable.
néanmoins ils envoient l ipad chez un diagnostiqueur qui diagnostique simplement qu'il est hors d'usage. ( pas la peine de l'envoyer chez le diagnostiqueur, je le savais déjà. 
devis 416 € + 40 € pour me le faire renvoyer ou pour le detruire.

je file chez mon revendeur bien remontée en lui disant d'appliquer la garantie de conformité. c'est en instance entre le diagnostiqueur, apple et boulan....

suis je la seule à avoir eu ce gros bug ? et que faire s'ils ne veulent pas respecter la loi européenne ?
merci de votre aide, je vais essayer de mettre une video


----------

